# Estée Lauder -  Courrèges Estée Lauder Collection



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 18, 2015)

French designer André Courrèges had a vision of beauty as modern, futuristic, and cool as his clothes. Now Estée Lauder has partnered with the famed fashion house so that you can create your own Courrèges look for today.​ ​ And of course, Sephora just dropped a bombshell on us by releasing this collection early exclusively to VIB and VIB Rouge members. So far this is what we know:​ ​ The collection consists of new, limited edition items that are now available on Sephora.com.​ ​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Iridescent Ball Highlighter - $26.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Illuminations Face Powder - $32.00 US - Sold out​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Eye Amplifier - $26.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Lip + Cheek Ball - $26.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Super Lashes - $32.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Kabuki Brush - $36.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Ultra White EyeLiner - $26.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Super Gloss - $26.00 US​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Eye Glide Pencil - $22.00 US​ ​ The beauty world is buzzing with rumors that the highlighter and Face Powder might be a possible dupes for Estee Lauder Heat Wave or the ever elusive MAC Whisper of Gilt.​ ​ What are your thoughts? Are you picking up any of these items with your Sephora access?​ ​ 

​ ​ #TheEsteeEdit #Sephora #Courrèges​ _________________________________________________________________________________________​ ​ *UPDATE!!*​ ​ I edited this thread to include Specktra's own review with pictures and video of the​ Courrèges Estée Lauder Iridescent Ball Highlighter and the Courrèges Estée Lauder Illuminations Face Powder.​ ​ I really wanted to give you guys a good sense of the products if you weren't able to order it last week so make sure you check out the videos below.​ ​ I'll cut to the chase and tell you right now that the face powder is not a dupe for Heat Wave. Granted it is a beautiful product, however, if you were hoping that it would be just like Heat Wave then you need to keep looking. As you can see in the pictures and hopefully the video, the Courrèges Estée Lauder Illuminations Face Powder has a more peach/pink based undertone to it. Now that I look at it some more, it reminds me of Estee Lauder's Modern Mercury more than Heat Wave.​ ​ As for the Courrèges Estée Lauder Iridescent Ball Highlighter I'm on the fence about it. I first thought that this would be a good dupe for Heat Wave since it's described as a powder gelèe highlighter which is what Heat Wave is described as, however, when I received it in person I wasn't impressed. Maybe because it's so small and it reminds me of MAC Cosmetics Diamonds Cream Colour base? Maybe...​ ​ So do you need the ball highlighter....ehhh...only if you like cream highlighters but make sure you check out the swatches and video below for a full in depth review before you do!​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 



​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 


 

 

 

 ​ Did you pick up any of these products? Let me know what you think in the comments!​


----------



## User28 (Feb 19, 2015)

Which one is suppose to be the Heatwave dupe? I've been asking trendmood but not getting a response.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 19, 2015)

Olivia Bercik said:


> Which one is suppose to be the Heatwave dupe? I've been asking trendmood but not getting a response.


  Honestly I don't know yet. :-( Just going off of the product descriptions and my personal experience it's either (or both) the Courrèges Estée Lauder Iridescent Ball Highlighter - $26.00 US and the ​Courrèges Estée Lauder Illuminations Face Powder - $32.00 US.​ 
However, looking at the product descriptions I think if you had to choose one, it might be best to go with the ball highlighter for $26.00. That's described as ​n innovative powder gelée highlighter and heatwave was a gelee highlighter.

  I won't know much more until we get the product for swatches. I'm waiting on a delivery so once I get that I'll post an update. For now, you might be better off getting both (if you can't wait) just in case they sell out and return one or both later. @Olivia Bercik


----------



## User28 (Feb 19, 2015)

So heatwave was a cream highlighter? I had no idea. I just really wanted to try it out. I don't like cream hightlighters.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 19, 2015)

Olivia Bercik said:


> So heatwave was a cream highlighter? I had no idea. I just really wanted to try it out. I don't like cream hightlighters.


  It's described more as an illuminating powder gelee. Here's a copy of Heat Wave's product description. "A heat wave of color. This seductive all-over bronzer is endless summer. Innovative tri-blend liquid, powder, gel formula goes beyond face powder to give you a sexy, sophisticated glow. The perfect mix of pigment and pearls for a multi-reflective finish. Smooths on as an all-over soft sheen. Builds for luminous pearl highlighting. From the Bronze Goddess Summer 2013 Collection."


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 19, 2015)

in the All About Sephora thread there are swatches of both the powder and highlighter ball thing


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 19, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> in the All About Sephora thread there are swatches of both the powder and highlighter ball thing


  Thanks!!! Definitely check these out while we wait for more swatches!!


----------



## User28 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can I be linked to that by any chance?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 19, 2015)

Swatches posted by @jenise. We'll update once we get more in


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 19, 2015)

@Olivia Bercik  of course. the Sephora thread is here http://www.specktra.net/t/185585/all-things-sephora Make sure you subscribe so you can get all of the updates!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 22, 2015)

I just placed my order for the illuminating face powder from sephora! I'm an NW20/NW25 (depending on whether I self tan or not) I'll post a swatch when it gets here!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 22, 2015)

The face powder is it a highlighter or a finishing powder ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> The face powder is it a highlighter or a finishing powder ?


    It can work as either, depending on your skin tone and preferences. There's definitely a sheen to it. I have swatch comparisons with EL Heat Wave in the Sephora thread, as was previously noted.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It can work as either, depending on your skin tone and preferences. There's definitely a sheen to it. I have swatch comparisons with EL Heat Wave in the Sephora thread, as was previously noted.[/COLOR]


Thanks, I'm pretty fair so maybe it won't work as a finishing powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty fair so maybe it won't work as a finishing powder.


  The powder is pretty light in hue and very blendable, but I guess your undertones are a consideration too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

​ Here's my post from the Sephora thread:​  My Sephora package arrived full of EL



:







I'm not enamored by the eyeball packaging but I do like the product so far.  The highlighter has a cream to powder vibe.  Once I swatched it with a brush, i ran my finger over it and it didn't budge.  I didn't swatch the powder, which is lovely because that was already done up thread a bit.  Swatch #1 is EL Heatwave.  Swatch # 2 is the Iridescent Ball highlighter.  SAME color, different finish.  I'm really liking it swatched.  I'll test both items on my face for date night, tonight.  The brush is enormous---very dense and very soft.  It's performance and how it holds up to frequent washing remains to be seen.

I almost forgot to note that next to modern Mercury, IB really looks more like HW and MM appears pinker.

 

​​


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's my post from the Sephora thread:[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]My Sephora package arrived full of EL[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great haul medgal That brush is loveeeee


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> That brush is loveeeee


    Thanks Glammy.  I tried to post here, the pics/swatches that I posted in the Sephora thread but they didn't copy well---only 1/2 a pic.when there were actually two full  
    pics.







Not sure what happened.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Glammy.  I tried to post here, the pics/swatches that I posted in the Sephora thread but they didn't copy well---only 1/2 a pic.when there were actually two full
> pics.
> 
> 
> ...


  i see what' you're talking about and it's odd. But I saw the original pics in the Sephora thread! Thanks for them! I have the Kabuki brush on my list now. Do you love it???


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Updated with swatches!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> i see what' you're talking about and it's odd. But I saw the original pics in the Sephora thread! Thanks for them! I have the Kabuki brush on my list now. Do you love it???


 Very odd because in edit mode, the full photos appear just as they do in the Sephora thread.  Oh well. 

   The Kabuki brush is very dense so it takes a long time to dry.  It washed up nicely though.  It's not a must have, but fun if you're a brush collector. It fits the powder 
   compact well and I only needed to swipe the powder once for a full application.  I'm enjoying it!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very odd because in edit mode, the full photos appear just as they do in the Sephora thread.  Oh well.
> 
> The Kabuki brush is very dense so it takes a long time to dry.  It washed up nicely though.  It's not a must have, but fun if you're a brush collector. It fits the powder
> compact well and I only needed to swipe the powder once for a full application.  I'm enjoying it!!!


  That's good to know. I may have to take it off of my love to get list now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Olivia Bercik said:


> So heatwave was a cream highlighter? I had no idea. I just really wanted to try it out. I don't like cream hightlighters.


 Heatwave's composition is that of a cream gel & powder in one.  It looks and performs like a powder.  The new Iridescent ball highlighter is a cream but dries to a powder.
   It has some slip to it over time, so I chose to set it with a powder to prolong the wear time.  Like you, I'm not a huge fan of cream products but I really like this one.  The 
   color is very similar to Heat Wave but of course the formula & finish are different.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Heatwave's composition is that of a cream gel & powder in one.  It looks and performs like a powder.  The new Iridescent ball highlighter is a cream but dries to a powder.
> It has some slip to it over time, so I chose to set it with a powder to prolong the wear time.  Like you, I'm not a huge fan of cream products but I really like this one.  The
> color is very similar to Heat Wave but of course the formula & finish are different.


  All of this is great information. I didn't try to set it with a powder so I may give it a second chance to do that. 

  I'm not sure I would recommend this product to girls with oily skin? What do you think @Medgal07 after setting it with a powder?


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 23, 2015)

My order for the Courrèges Illuminations Face Powder just shipped from Sephora!  I was worried earlier today because it's now listed as "sold out" and the link is gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seeing that shipment confirmation just made my day


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> My order for the Courrèges Illuminations Face Powder just shipped from Sephora!  I was worried earlier today because it's now listed as "sold out" and the link is gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whew! I'm glad you got it in time! I saw it sold out so quickly last week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> All of this is great information. I didn't try to set it with a powder so I may give it a second chance to do that.
> 
> I'm not sure I would recommend this product to girls with oily skin? What do you think @Medgal07 after setting it with a powder?


  Once set with a powder it didn't budge, but I tend to do that with all cream products to avoid slippage.  I have an oily T-zone, but not always---it's weird, so I've just 
   gotten in the habit of setting creams with powder.  I agree with you CCC----this product may be more of a problem for someone with extremely oily skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> My order for the Courrèges Illuminations Face Powder just shipped from Sephora!  I was worried earlier today because it's now listed as "sold out" and the link is gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Wow!  I'm so glad for you.  I think this is the second time the powder sold out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Whew! I'm glad you got it in time! I saw it sold out so quickly last week!


  How do you like the powder?


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!  I'm so glad for you.  I think this is the second time the powder sold out.


I just happened to see it last night and wanted to redeem my birthday reward.  Thank goodness for free flash shipping for VIB Rouges I'm too excited for it to get here!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How do you like the powder?


  I really like the powder! I know I maybe in the minority but I'm kind of glad that it isn't an exact dupe for Heatwave. I like the peach undertones that it has with it - it'll be great to play with for Spring!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I just happened to see it last night and wanted to redeem my birthday reward.  Thank goodness for free flash shipping for VIB Rouges I'm too excited for it to get here!


  You definitely got lucky! I hope you had a fantastic birthday! Let us know how you like it when it arrives!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I just happened to see it last night and wanted to redeem my birthday reward.  Thank goodness for free flash shipping for VIB Rouges I'm too excited for it to get here!


  Well



 I'm loving that VIBR flash shipping too.  That was a great move on Sephora's part!!!  I hope you'll let us know what you think of the powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I really like the powder! I know I maybe in the minority but I'm kind of glad that it isn't an exact dupe for Heatwave. I like the peach undertones that it has with it - it'll be great to play with for Spring!


  I like it too.  It really packs a big punch so I was even thinking of trying it with a large fan brush for an even lighter application.


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving that VIBR flash shipping too.  That was a great move on Sephora's part!!!  I hope you'll let us know what you think of the powder.








 Thank you ladies!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like it too.  It really packs a big punch so I was even thinking of trying it with a large fan brush for an even lighter application.


  I need to pick up a new fan brush too. My current wouldn't even pick this or my Kiko up! 

  I'm hoping Sephora restocks this so non-vibs/vips can try it out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I need to pick up a new fan brush too. My current wouldn't even pick this or my Kiko up!
> 
> I'm hoping Sephora restocks this so non-vibs/vips can try it out!


   Louise Young makes a nice fan brush which is much more suitable for use with over all face powders:  
      http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/louise-young-cosmetics-ly20-super-fan-brush/3413324?
     origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=81

I hope they do too!!!  Do you know if it will be featured on EL's web site or other department stores?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Louise Young makes a nice fan brush which is much more suitable for use with over all face powders:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/louise-young-cosmetics-ly20-super-fan-brush/3413324?
> origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=81
> 
> I hope they do too!!!  Do you know if it will be featured on EL's web site or other department stores?


  Thanks for the tip! I'm going to check this one out!

  No :-( the only info I got that was distributed as press was that it's going to be available March 2015 with early access at Sephora for VIB rouges and VIB's. I'm going to reach out and hopefully with enough buzz they'll send more shipment to sephora for the general public release!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Glammy.  I tried to post here, the pics/swatches that I posted in the Sephora thread but they didn't copy well---only 1/2 a pic.when there were actually two full  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    pics.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]:shrugs: Not sure what happened.[/COLOR]


o I will check over there to see swatches thanks medgal idk site acting up


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm going to check this one out!
> 
> No :-( the only info I got that was distributed as press was that it's going to be available March 2015 with early access at Sephora for VIB rouges and VIB's. I'm going to reach out and hopefully with enough buzz they'll send more shipment to sephora for the general public release!


   That would be great.  Just want everyone to have access to the goods!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> o I will check over there to see swatches thanks medgal idk site acting up


    I was really odd.  Weird stuff happens from time to time.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That would be great.  Just want everyone to have access to the goods!


  Most definitely! I'll keep an eye out and let everyone know if there's any updates!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That would be great.  Just want everyone to have access to the goods!


  Hopefully!  It's odd that Sephora straight up removed the link.  Normally it just says "out of stock" and you can still see the page.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Hopefully!  It's odd that Sephora straight up removed the link.  Normally it just says "out of stock" and you can still see the page.


  Sometimes if they don't plan on restocking the item they remove it completely from the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully they get some more in soon!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Sometimes if they don't plan on restocking the item they remove it completely from the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made like 12 and said ok now it's discontinued haha the struggle of being a makeup addict


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> They made like 12 and said ok now it's discontinued haha the struggle of being a makeup addict


  Lol!!! Well you know Estee Lauder and MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we're not on it asap then we're out of luck! #Thestruggle


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol!!! Well you know Estee Lauder and MAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am!  I'll be getting zero sleep Wednesday night/Thursday morning stalking for BBW and Cinderella!  My friend today was like "I signed up for the Cinderella updates so I'll know as soon as it launches!"  I was just like "girl by the time they send the email/text everything you want will be gone!"


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Yes ma'am!  I'll be getting zero sleep Wednesday night/Thursday morning stalking for BBW and Cinderella!  My friend today was like "I signed up for the Cinderella updates so I'll know as soon as it launches!"  I was just like "girl by the time they send the email/text everything you want will be gone!"


  Lmao!!! I just had the worst dream last night that I missed out on Bao Bao so you know I'm planning to be up! Please tell your friend she needs to not sleep lol or at least have you order for her!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lmao!!! I just had the worst dream last night that I missed out on Bao Bao so you know I'm planning to be up! Please tell your friend she needs to not sleep lol or at least have you order for her!


Yes! I told her she needs to start her stalking at midnight if she wants anything!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Yes! I told her she needs to start her stalking at midnight if she wants anything!!


  Sigh....Definitely need to make sure we get some rest tonight! #TeamNoSleep


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Hopefully!  It's odd that Sephora straight up removed the link.  Normally it just says "out of stock" and you can still see the page.


  .........and/or you get an option to be notified by E-mail when the item is back in stock


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Most definitely! I'll keep an eye out and let everyone know if there's any updates!






Thanks CCC!!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF].........and/or you get an option to be notified by E-mail when the item is back in stock:shock: [/COLOR]


 I know! But there's no page at all. If I go to my recent orders I can't even click on the picture or title, if I select "quick view" it just says OOS and no link to get notified when back in stock :-(


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I know! But there's no page at all. If I go to my recent orders I can't even click on the picture or title, if I select "quick view" it just says OOS and no link to get notified when back in stock :-(


  Sad to say that I think it's never coming back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on Sephora at least


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 24, 2015)

That is just awful if it's not restocked. It's like Urban Decay LTD all over again!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> That is just awful if it's not restocked. It's like Urban Decay LTD all over again!


  That was such a disaster too!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sure it will be back lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I'm sure it will be back lol


  Hopefully!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm guessing it was just the regular VIB Rouge/VIB preview with limited stock. It's just that it sold out super quick. I'm sure it'll be back when they open up for regular BIs and non-members.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm guessing it was just the regular VIB Rouge/VIB preview with limited stock. It's just that it sold out super quick. I'm sure it'll be back when they open up for regular BIs and non-members.


  That's what I'm thinking (and hoping). I know this was an early release for VIB rouge/VIB and the normal release if due the beginning of March. So we have to wait and see for now.


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's Estée Lauder Courreges illuminations face powder next to Becca Opal pressed powder!


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 25, 2015)

I like them both, the iridescent ball and the powder. I have dry skin and am like nc25. I have lots of highlighters, and it will keep them both. The ball is not very pigmented, which is like for daytime and it has a sheen. The powder has a nice texture- not chunky. It's smooth.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Here's Estée Lauder Courreges illuminations face powder next to Becca Opal pressed powder!


  Ooooo I like the pressed powder! I need to pick that up!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> I like them both, the iridescent ball and the powder. I have dry skin and am like nc25. I have lots of highlighters, and it will keep them both. The ball is not very pigmented, which is like for daytime and it has a sheen. The powder has a nice texture- not chunky. It's smooth.


  Love hearing this news! I'm going to try playing with the ball highlighter again this weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm guessing it was just the regular VIB Rouge/VIB preview with limited stock. It's just that it sold out super quick. I'm sure it'll be back when they open up for regular BIs and non-members.


   Fingers crossed.  Maybe they were just testing the waters w/VIB/VIBR.  It's business.  I can't imagine that they wouldn't want to take advantage of more sales.


----------



## firedxupp (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster.

  I'm not sure how reliable this is, but I emailed sephora asking if/when the wide release would be and got the following response

  "Dear Stacey, Thank you for contacting Sephora.com. The Estee Lauder Pure Fantasy Illuminating Face Powder has been discontinued on our website. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. We suggest Est?e Lauder Courr?ges Est?e Lauder Iridescent Ball Highlighter, a comparable product which can be found at Sephora.com."

  I hope it isn't true! I'm so mad that I missed this and am not interested in the ball highlighter! Can anyone else confirm information about the release?


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ooooo I like the pressed powder! I need to pick that up!


  Becca Opal is SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love using it for a quick eyeshadow as well!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm wearing the little ball today, I like it, it's different than what I have already.
  It's more of a wet look, almost like a more natural highlight. Like when people are naturally hydrated?
  I didn't like it on top of my foundation tho, it kinda moved it. I'll try it on top of a different one tomorrow and see if I like it.

  Really disappointed I can't get my hands on the powder, that's so sad :/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Fingers crossed.  Maybe they were just testing the waters w/VIB/VIBR.  It's business.  I can't imagine that they wouldn't want to take advantage of more sales.


  They should right? Mostly everything has been so limited edition lately that it sparks so much excitement. It'd be interesting to see if they relaunch this!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

firedxupp said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I'm not sure how reliable this is, but I emailed sephora asking if/when the wide release would be and got the following response
> 
> ...


  Hi @firedxupp! I'm so glad to see that you registered on the site! For now, this is the same info that we have from Estee Lauder. If anything changes, I'll be sure to post in here and update you! I'm looking forward to chatting with you some more!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Becca Opal is SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love using it for a quick eyeshadow as well!


  I saw a few more swatches from another Specktra girl! Sigh....yeah another thing on my list!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm wearing the little ball today, I like it, it's different than what I have already.
> It's more of a wet look, almost like a more natural highlight. Like when people are naturally hydrated?
> I didn't like it on top of my foundation tho, it kinda moved it. I'll try it on top of a different one tomorrow and see if I like it.
> 
> Really disappointed I can't get my hands on the powder, that's so sad :/


  Did you try setting it with a powder over your foundation?


----------



## firedxupp (Feb 26, 2015)

So you also have the impression that the first release for VIB/Rouge was all that they had planned? trendmood on instagram seemed to imply that there would be a more wide release!

  I look forward to chatting with you more too @Candycoatedclos


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Did you try setting it with a powder over your foundation?


  yea, it was even before setting it, like immediately after applying it, (very gently)
  Maybe my foundation hadn't had time to sit for too long ... idk.. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea, it was even before setting it, like immediately after applying it, (very gently)
> Maybe my foundation hadn't had time to sit for too long ... idk.. I'll try again tomorrow


  Ok let us know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 26, 2015)

I really hope they restock the highlighting powder! I'm still kicking myself for not adding it to my last order when I had the chance. Indecision got the best of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fingers are crossed that they will do a restock as a launch for the non-Rouge members.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I really hope they restock the highlighting powder! I'm still kicking myself for not adding it to my last order when I had the chance. Indecision got the best of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  same.. I added it to my cart and was like "nah I'm gonna be good and wait to see swatches and not impulse buy"
  ... ugh...


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 26, 2015)

This collection is going to be released at EL counters isn't it? I missed the sephora release but I wasn't to upset because I just figured I would pick it up at the EL counter.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I really hope they restock the highlighting powder! I'm still kicking myself for not adding it to my last order when I had the chance. Indecision got the best of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hopefully! You know we live by the motto "Buy now, ask questions later" on here! I'll keep you guys posted if I hear/see anything.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> This collection is going to be released at EL counters isn't it? I missed the sephora release but I wasn't to upset because I just figured I would pick it up at the EL counter.


  I haven't heard anything about it launching it EL counters. I'm not sure if it was a Sephora exclusive or not. Maybe it will in a few weeks/months? I'll keep you posted if I hear anything though!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> same.. I added it to my cart and was like "nah I'm gonna be good and wait to see swatches and not impulse buy"
> ... ugh...


  Always buy now, ask questions later! Especially with the Sephora VIB Rouge/VIB only things! Hopefully they'll restock it!


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Always buy now, ask questions later! Especially with the Sephora VIB Rouge/VIB only things! Hopefully they'll restock it!


oh yes VIB Rouge/Flash Shipping are going to get me into trouble this year


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> oh yes VIB Rouge/Flash Shipping are going to get me into trouble this year


  Yes! When they do things like this I (unfortunately) learned to buy it now and return it later on if i don't want/need. I hesitated during that last VIB only launch for the UD palette and missed it. Luckily UD launched it a few weeks later on their own website.


----------



## shizzelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yes! When they do things like this I (unfortunately) learned to buy it now and return it later on if i don't want/need. I hesitated during that last VIB only launch for the UD palette and missed it. Luckily UD launched it a few weeks later on their own website.


Yep, return it or clearance bin it if I end up not liking it.  "NO RAGRETS" - Scott P.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Yep, return it or clearance bin it if I end up not liking it.  "NO RAGRETS" - Scott P.


 





it's a drug!


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> same.. I added it to my cart and was like "nah I'm gonna be good and wait to see swatches and not impulse buy"
> ... ugh...


  And the ironic thing is, I get so upset missing out on LE makeup because of trying not to make too many impulse purchases that I end up spending more to find dupes (sometimes averaging 2-4 dupes per product for unique shades). Not a good strategy at all in the long run.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 26, 2015)

firedxupp said:


> So you also have the impression that the first release for VIB/Rouge was all that they had planned? trendmood on instagram seemed to imply that there would be a more wide release!
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you more too @Candycoatedclos


  I would hope that Sephora will have a general release. That's been the case with prior VIB/R early access releases.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 27, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you! I greatly appreciate that. I need to adopt this motto. Lol. My "Be a prudent buyer, and wait for the swatches and reviews" motto has not been working too well lately. I keep kicking myself each time a makeup item sells out!
> 
> And the ironic thing is, I get so upset missing out on LE makeup because of trying not to make too many impulse purchases that I end up spending more to find dupes (sometimes averaging 2-4 dupes per product for unique shades). Not a good strategy at all in the long run.


  Lol! It's kind of sad that things are like that though because everything is so "limited edition"!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 27, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I would hope that Sephora will have a general release. That's been the case with prior VIB/R early access releases.


  Yeah just keep an eye out on the site and our forum! You too! @firedxupp


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 28, 2015)

updated with a shot of a very blended comparison of Heat Wave and the face powder


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 28, 2015)

^ Darn! Now I like the Courreges powder even more. Lol. I'll continue stalking Sephora every day. Thanks for the comparison swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm wearing the little ball today, I like it, it's different than what I have already.
> It's more of a wet look, almost like a more natural highlight. Like when people are naturally hydrated?
> I didn't like it on top of my foundation tho, it kinda moved it. I'll try it on top of a different one tomorrow and see if I like it.
> 
> Really disappointed I can't get my hands on the powder, that's so sad :/


     I noticed the slip w/ the Iridescent ball highlighter but I set it w/ a comparable  powder highlighter.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 1, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ Darn! Now I like the Courreges powder even more. Lol. I'll continue stalking Sephora every day. Thanks for the comparison swatches!


  Remember those are very heavy swatches but you know...I kind of like the peach vibe of the courreges one a little bit more now lol. Maybe because it's reminding me of spring.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 1, 2015)

The iridescent ball is completely invisible on me. I don't know if I got a dud or what!


----------



## knightress (Mar 1, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> The iridescent ball is completely invisible on me. I don't know if I got a dud or what!


  I had the same problem despite using my fingers and a brush and ended up returning it.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 1, 2015)

knightress said:


> I had the same problem despite using my fingers and a brush and ended up returning it.


  I think I will return mine too. I never return products, but it would be silly to keep this I think.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 1, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I think I will return mine too. I never return products, but it would be silly to keep this I think.


Yeah if it's not showing up I'd definitely return it and plan for the next product.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

Guys!The Face Powder is available for Pre-order on Estee Lauder!!


  http://www.esteelauder.com/product/631/35373/Product-Catalog/Makeup/CourrgesEste-Lauder/Illuminations-Face-Powder


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

@bunnypoet @Yazmin preorder online dolls ^^^^^


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tag! I was able to order mine when it was available on Sephora.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

@Yazmin lol sounds good!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys, you can go on Estee lauder and pre order the Courreges face powder, if anyone missed it! Use Welcome0315 for 10% off!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2015)

If I didn't have it already, I would definitely pre-order since the available-on-or-about date is my birthday. I would've taken it as a sign. #makeupaddictlogic


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> If I didn't have it already, I would definitely pre-order since the available-on-or-about date is my birthday. I would've taken it as a sign. #makeupaddictlogic


  I'm really excited about it, I was so sad I had missed it.
  Cannot wait for this !!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm really excited about it, I was so sad I had missed it.
> Cannot wait for this !!


  Thanks for the update!!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 2, 2015)

Its already sold out


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Its already sold out


  Wow! :-( Were you able to get your pre-order in?


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Wow! :-( Were you able to get your pre-order in?


  No, I had it in my cart but I got distracted with work. Should tell my boss that pre-orders are time sensitive and very important 

  I guess I'll wait to see if Sephora releases more :/

  On another note, I heard that a new heatwave is being released...its not the exact item as the one released a few years ago but they are very similar. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> No, I had it in my cart but I got distracted with work. Should tell my boss that pre-orders are time sensitive and very important
> 
> I guess I'll wait to see if Sephora releases more :/
> 
> On another note, I heard that a new heatwave is being released...its not the exact item as the one released a few years ago but they are very similar. Anyone know more about this?


  I mean....they should understand right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's an emoji on here that I realllllllly wanted to put but I'll refrain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You mean the circular onr that has similar heatwave-ish looking waves in it? If so, nothing 100% official yet. I have heard that it's the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee that will be available in April 2015. Again, nothing 100% for certain until it officially launches. We'll do a side by side comparison once we get it in though!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> No, I had it in my cart but I got distracted with work. Should tell my boss that pre-orders are time sensitive and very important
> 
> I guess I'll wait to see if Sephora releases more :/
> 
> On another note, I heard that a new heatwave is being released...its not the exact item as the one released a few years ago but they are very similar. Anyone know more about this?


  Copying my post from the #TeamBuyItAll thread:

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitall/20490#post_2900318

  That's what I've found so far.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> @bunnypoet @Yazmin preorder online dolls ^^^^^


  ^ Thank you so much for the info! I didn't even think about looking on the EL site.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 2, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Its already sold out


  I was just able to pre order with no issues using the previous link posted


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

^ Me too! It's available for pre-order again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey guys, you can go on Estee lauder and pre order the Courreges face powder, if anyone missed it! Use Welcome0315 for 10% off!
> Sweet deal
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> ...


  For sure Yazmin!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Copying my post from the #TeamBuyItAll thread:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitall/20490#post_2900318
> 
> That's what I've found so far.


  Thanks, I read the same in the press releases. Now it's just to test it out next to the old heat wave. Were you able to get the previous heat wave?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ Me too! It's available for pre-order again!


  Thanks!! @treasuremymac


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Thanks, I read the same in the press releases. Now it's just to test it out next to the old heat wave. Were you able to get the previous heat wave?


  No, I wasn't. I wasn't heavy into makeup when it first came out unfortunately.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> No, I wasn't. I wasn't heavy into makeup when it first came out unfortunately.


  Hopefully this one will be similar. Kiko makes an eyeshadow that looks very similar to it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Hopefully this one will be similar. Kiko makes an eyeshadow that looks very similar to it.


  I have the shadow and heat wave, and I don't think it is a dupe. 
  It swatches similar but the texture of heat wave and the wear time is different. I can't get the shadow to apply well on my like a highlight sadly :/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the shadow and heat wave, and I don't think it is a dupe.
> It swatches similar but the texture of heat wave and the wear time is different. I can't get the shadow to apply well on my like a highlight sadly :/


  That's true @v0ltagekid, there's nothing like the original. This Whisper of Gilt, Heat Wave, Kiko dupe has been going back and forth for some time just because MAC/Estee Lauder won't re-release WOG and Heatwave. I am curious as to how this new product will compare to the three.


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> That's true @v0ltagekid, there's nothing like the original. This Whisper of Gilt, Heat Wave, Kiko dupe has been going back and forth for some time just because MAC/Estee Lauder won't re-release WOG and Heatwave. I am curious as to how this new product will compare to the three.


  I'm feeling like they must have lost the ingredient list lol! I'm more interested in finding Topaz Chameleon though! I've heard people have spotted it in some CCOs.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm feeling like they must have lost the ingredient list lol! I'm more interested in finding Topaz Chameleon though! I've heard people have spotted it in some CCOs.


  They have to! Every one has come back out except for WOG.

  I've heard that too as well as Modern mercury being in some CCO's. HeatWave made an appearance at a CCO by me in Deer Park that's how I was able to get it.


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> They have to! Every one has come back out except for WOG.
> 
> I've heard that too as well as Modern mercury being in some CCO's. *HeatWave made an appearance at a CCO by me in Deer Park* that's how I was able to get it.


  Nice! That's the one we want to go to when we come for IMATS. I've been to the one in Central Valley and it was aight.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> They have to! Every one has come back out except for WOG.
> 
> I've heard that too as well as Modern mercury being in some CCO's. HeatWave made an appearance at a CCO by me in Deer Park that's how I was able to get it.


  yay lucky u! I've found cool stuff at the CCOs but not that beauty.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! That's the one we want to go to when we come for IMATS. I've been to the one in Central Valley and it was aight.


  I'm hoping it'll pop up one more time so I can grab a few extra for giveaways for Specktra. The ones out here in NY are usually pretty god if you get there at the right time


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am so sad I don't have WOG... I wasn't into makeup when this collection came out. I did manage to get my hands on Heat Wave, a lovely girl from Specktra sold it to me. I don't mind over paying a little, and she gave me a fair price imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol!! Someone probably lost it so they're making all of the copycat version!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Be on the lookout girls! We spotted the Estee Lauder new Highlighter on Sephora (the one that's similar to Heatwave) The link isn't active anymore though!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Be on the lookout girls! We spotted the Estee Lauder new Highlighter on Sephora (the one that's similar to Heatwave) The link isn't active anymore though!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> ompom:


 It sold out in a flashhhhhhh  !!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We know!!! :-( I'm almost so sure it's not fully sold out and that they may have released it earlier than planned and had to pull it from the site. We can see the out of stock link through the order history. Also, on the look out on the Estee Lauder main site. It looks like they have 3 new items from this launch so we're checking!

  Will update here and social once we know more so be on the lookout everywhere lol!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> We know!!! :-( I'm almost so sure it's not fully sold out and that they may have released it earlier than planned and had to pull it from the site. We can see the out of stock link through the order history. Also, on the look out on the Estee Lauder main site. It looks like they have 3 new items from this launch so we're checking!
> 
> Will update here and social once we know more so be on the lookout everywhere lol!


  I think they released it too early. One of the eyeshadow palettes you can see when you first click on the brand but you can't search for it and it doesn't come up when you click "all items". Beauty brands need to give their IT techs a course in makeup sleuthing. They clearly don't know that we see everything lol.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think they released it too early. One of the eyeshadow palettes you can see when you first click on the brand but you can't search for it and it doesn't come up when you click "all items". Beauty brands need to give their IT techs a course in makeup sleuthing. They clearly don't know that we see everything lol.


  Lol they really do not know women on a mission! #BetterThanTheFBI

  Lol I saw the palette that's part of the collection too http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes-face-eye-palette-P393951?skuId=1696236


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol they really do not know women on a mission! #BetterThanTheFBI
> 
> Lol I saw the palette that's part of the collection too http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes-face-eye-palette-P393951?skuId=1696236


  This is the one I mean that's part of the collection and available but doesn't show up in the list:

  http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes-eyeshadow-palette-P393950?skuId=1696251


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> This is the one I mean that's part of the collection and available but doesn't show up in the list:
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes-eyeshadow-palette-P393950?skuId=1696251


  yeah IT needs a new crash course. My pressure is off the chart this week with all of this quick show limited edition releases


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> yeah IT needs a new crash course. My pressure is off the chart this week with all of this quick show limited edition releases


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> yeah IT needs a new crash course. My pressure is off the chart this week with all of this quick show limited edition releases


  I know right. It's like, "Where are the cameras?". Feels like some sick reality TV joke.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> yeah IT needs a new crash course. My pressure is off the chart this week with all of this quick show limited edition releases


  I'm gonna cry.. why is this happening lol.
  I have been waiting for this to come out and now I'm just sad i missed it. I hope it returns :/ jesus


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm gonna cry.. why is this happening lol.
> I have been waiting for this to come out and now I'm just sad i missed it. I hope it returns :/ jesus


  No worries. It's not exclusive to Sephora and I think they launched too early and had to pull it. Regardless it will still launch on the Estee Lauder site and maybe Nordstroms and Macy's. Waiting on the official word!


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm gonna cry.. why is this happening lol. I have been waiting for this to come out and now I'm just sad i missed it. I hope it returns :/ jesus


  Lol seriously, what a rough week for makeup addicts. I'm sure this is coming back out though, and this time we'll be ready!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...der-gelee-bronze-goddess-collection?ID=804190

  Has anyone else seen this?  Was it available and sold out on Macy's too or just hasn't actually released yet?  I wasn't interested in the Bronze Goddess originally but all this hype is making want it now!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> Lol seriously, what a rough week for makeup addicts. I'm sure this is coming back out though, and this time we'll be ready!


  Most definitely!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...der-gelee-bronze-goddess-collection?ID=804190
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?  Was it available and sold out on Macy's too or just hasn't actually released yet?  I wasn't interested in the Bronze Goddess originally but all this hype is making want it now!


  That's the original heatwave. It restocked back in January and sold out again.


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...der-gelee-bronze-goddess-collection?ID=804190
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?  Was it available and sold out on Macy's too or just hasn't actually released yet?  I wasn't interested in the Bronze Goddess originally but all this hype is making want it now!


  The new one is going to be in packaging shaped like a shell.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> The new one is going to be in packaging shaped like a shell.


  WHAT


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> NO WAY! I wish I knew about that!
> 
> WHAT


  Girl I know, We have it on a watch in case it does restock again.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 4, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I want to see this and compare them. I think the new one is a bit more bronze.
> 
> Girl I know, We have it on a watch in case it does restock again.


I'm going to be on the hunt!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> NO WAY! I wish I knew about that!
> 
> WHAT


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  I reallllllly want to swatch this now Lol!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I'm going to be on the hunt!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I reallllllly want to swatch this now Lol!


  Right meow!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 4, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I want to see this and compare them. I think the new one is a bit more bronze.
> 
> Girl I know, We have it on a watch in case it does restock again.


Are you constantly refreshing or did you create some alert to let you know when its back in stock? The page doesnt even show an item


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Are you constantly refreshing or did you create some alert to let you know when its back in stock? The page doesnt even show an item


  A little bit of both! ;-) lol

  It's set up for a page change and I'm on a constant refresh and social media stalk. Try not to think about this so much because it'll be on Estee Lauder and again on Sephora. Most likely Macy's, and Nordstroms so on one of those places you'll get one. Just watch your notifications and our social feed!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> A little bit of both! ;-) lol
> 
> It's set up for a page change and I'm on a constant refresh and social media stalk. Try not to think about this so much because it'll be on Estee Lauder and again on Sephora. Most likely Macy's, and Nordstroms so on one of those places you'll get one. Just watch your notifications and our social feed!


  Thank you so much for all of the Spectra social media updates! You're incredibly helpful and thorough!


----------



## thethinmint (Mar 4, 2015)

Just an FYI ladies I ordered mine just a few minutes ago. If you google search Estée Lauder courreges a link to the collection launch page shows up and the powder link is accessible and says available for preorder   If you try to do a basic search from the main page it doesn't show up for some reason. I don't know for how long this way is viable but best of luck ladies.


----------



## thethinmint (Mar 4, 2015)

thethinmint said:


> Just an FYI ladies I ordered mine just a few minutes ago. If you google search Estée Lauder courreges a link to the collection launch page shows up and the powder link is accessible and says available for preorder   If you try to do a basic search from the main page it doesn't show up for some reason. I don't know for how long this way is viable but best of luck ladies.


Also just wanted to note. I was told that select counters and stores will be receiving this. As for online accessibility the company would not specify what sites will carry it. I was told to contact my local counters first. And from several of my local counters I was told to check back around the 18th. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen any swatches of the eyeshadows? Also, that summer collection looks awesome. I can't wait. Bronze Goddess is my favorite summer collection of all time.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you so much for all of the Spectra social media updates! You're incredibly helpful and thorough!


Anytime! We love helping everyone and are only working for bigger and better things for the community!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 7, 2015)

thethinmint said:


> Also just wanted to note. I was told that select counters and stores will be receiving this. As for online accessibility the company would not specify what sites will carry it. I was told to contact my local counters first. And from several of my local counters I was told to check back around the 18th. Hope this was helpful.


  Thank you for the update! We'll definitely check counters as well!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 7, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> Has anyone seen any swatches of the eyeshadows? Also, that summer collection looks awesome. I can't wait. Bronze Goddess is my favorite summer collection of all time.


I haven't seen swatches yet but the collection looks awesome. I love the collection Estee Lauder puts together!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think we have a thread for the summer bronze goddess collection so I figured I'd post these here in the meantime:

  Can anyone with these confirm or deny? I know Meddy and Jenise posted re the courreges powder already.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think we have a thread for the summer bronze goddess collection so I figured I'd post these here in the meantime:  Can anyone with these confirm or deny? I know Meddy and Jenise posted re the courreges powder already.


  Thank you Shars


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think we have a thread for the summer bronze goddess collection so I figured I'd post these here in the meantime:  Can anyone with these confirm or deny? I know Meddy and Jenise posted re the courreges powder already.





walkingdead said:


> Thank you Shars


  Hey babes! Working on the thread now. We just got  the EL highlighter in so we're working on swatches and comparisons now. Also, unboxing the MUFE also so be on the lookout and let me know what you want!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Hey babes! Working on the thread now. We just got the EL highlighter in so we're working on swatches and comparisons now. Also, unboxing the MUFE also so be on the lookout and let me know what you want!


  Cool!! I'd be happy if the new MUFE one is close to Heat Wave (at least on darker skin) in case I never find Heat Wave lol.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Cool!! I'd be happy if the new MUFE one is close to Heat Wave (at least on darker skin) in case I never find Heat Wave lol.


  I saw the same thing on an IG post so I ordered MUFE 2 sculpt and bronzer and can swatch it against my Kiko 208, Becca Opal and Courreges in case anyone is interested. I dont have Heatwave or WOG so youll have to use your imagination for those swatches


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 8, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> I saw the same thing on an IG post so I ordered MUFE 2 sculpt and bronzer and can swatch it against my Kiko 208, Becca Opal and Courreges in case anyone is interested. I dont have Heatwave or WOG so youll have to use your imagination for those swatches


  I have the MUFE one but I don't have WOG so I can't compare.
  I do have Kiko 208 and Heatwave, do you ladies want comparison swatches? 

  I ordered Courreges but it's pre ordered, and hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 8, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> A little bit of both! ;-) lol
> 
> It's set up for a page change and I'm on a constant refresh and social media stalk. Try not to think about this so much because it'll be on Estee Lauder and again on Sephora. Most likely Macy's, and Nordstroms so on one of those places you'll get one. Just watch your notifications and our social feed!


  Awesome! you are def on top of this @Candycoatedclos  I cant wait for the new Estee Lauder heatwave. If i see it come out ill def come to specktra and reply to this thread. I also heard it has a planned release date of march 15 but thats according to some post on IG and who knows how reliable that is. Anyway, ill be on the sephora and estee lauder website waiting like a hawk! LOL


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the MUFE one but I don't have WOG so I can't compare.
> I do have Kiko 208 and Heatwave, do you ladies want comparison swatches?
> 
> I ordered Courreges but it's pre ordered, and hasn't shipped yet.


  Yes, please to both requests. Any swatch comparisons are most appreciated!


----------



## pbpink (Mar 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the MUFE one but I don't have WOG so I can't compare.
> I do have Kiko 208 and Heatwave, do you ladies want comparison swatches?
> 
> I ordered Courreges but it's pre ordered, and hasn't shipped yet.


it is sold OUT to pre-order! never heard of that one, usually it would just disappear from the site i think

  is anyone else selling the courreges x el face powder? 

  any sightings of shell highlight? i saw collection up on macs but no highlight...not sure if thats new or not...

  xx


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

pbpink said:


> it is sold OUT to pre-order! never heard of that one, usually it would just disappear from the site i think
> 
> is anyone else selling the courreges x el face powder?
> 
> ...


  The Bronze Goddess powder gelee (the shell one) had popped up mysteriously twice on Sephora and disappeared just as quickly. Some of the ladies on here were lucky enough to grab it. We believe it'll reappear eventually. It's supposed to be part of the EL Bronze Goddess summer collection.


----------



## pbpink (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Bronze Goddess powder gelee (the shell one) had popped up mysteriously twice on Sephora and disappeared just as quickly. Some of the ladies on here were lucky enough to grab it. We believe it'll reappear eventually. It's supposed to be part of the EL Bronze Goddess summer collection.


  thanks so much! I meant Macy's not Mac btw! ha!   is the courrege only avaible on Estée + sephora? or will it pop up on other dept stores like bronze goddess will? I have ants in my pants! need a highlighter fix! hah!


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

pbpink said:


> is the courrege only avaible on Estée + sephora? or will it pop up on other dept stores like bronze goddess will? I have ants in my pants! need a highlighter fix! hah!


  You're welcome! From the press releases I've seen on blogs, Courreges is supposed to be at all EL counters beginning of March so I'm guessing Sephora jumped the gun early and it'll pop up elsewhere in the coming week(s). I don't think the Bronze Goddess stuff was supposed to be out until April so maybe that's when we'll see the new gelee highlighter pop up at counters too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're welcome! From the press releases I've seen on blogs, Courreges is supposed to be at all EL counters beginning of March so I'm guessing Sephora jumped the gun early and it'll pop up elsewhere in the coming week(s). I don't think the Bronze Goddess stuff was supposed to be out until April so maybe that's when we'll see the new gelee highlighter pop up at counters too.


   Has anyone picked up either of the Bronze Goddess palettes?  I see they're available at Sephora and a few other places, obviously a lot less popular than the highlighter.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Has anyone picked up either of the Bronze Goddess palettes?  I see they're available at Sephora and a few other places, obviously a lot less popular than the highlighter.


 @Medgal07  I haven't seen anyone pick it up yet or post swatches. I'm going to stop by my Sephora today and take a look though


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't forget to subscribe to the thread for the Estee Lauder Summer 2015 Collection! If I see anything on the Courreges Collection I'll be sure to update here!​ ​ The thread for the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess collection! http://www.specktra.net/t/190973/est-e-lauder-bronze-goddess-2015-summer-collection​


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Don't forget to subscribe to the thread for the Estee Lauder Summer 2015 Collection! If I see anything on the Courreges Collection I'll be sure to update here! ​ [COLOR=181818]The thread for the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess collection! [COLOR=CD69A1]http://www.specktra.net/t/190973/est-e-lauder-bronze-goddess-2015-summer-collection[/COLOR][/COLOR]​


  Thank you Candy!  Subscribed!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Candy! Subscribed!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

It's on Sephora The bronze goddess gelee http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-illuminating-powder-gelee-P393949


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Spotted in NYC Sephora. The powder was still available too!!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Spotted in NYC Sephora. The powder was still available too!!


  Thanks for posting this! Which one was it? Hoping I can find it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> The new MUFE one is beautiful! I'm surprised it hasn't sold out by now. I'm waiting to post about it for a new Color Story but I may need to throw up a few comparison pictures @Shars
> 
> Thank you so much @treasuremymac! We definitely appreciate having more eyes on the lookout!
> 
> ...


 I would love to hear your thoughts on the palettes, which by the way are available at most dept stores.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Spotted in NYC Sephora. The powder was still available too!!


  This display is really nice!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> Thanks for posting this! Which one was it? Hoping I can find it!


  The Sephora on 34th street on the way to Penn Station!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the palettes, which by the way are available at most dept stores.


  I stopped by the NYC store on 34th street and the palettes werent in stock yet. I might be able to stop by the one on 5th ave in the next few days to see. 

  i did however, back up that MUFE palette. The highlighter is stunning!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> The Sephora on 34th street on the way to Penn Station!


 SQUEEE! Wish me luck! Will try to go after work! You are da bomb!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> SQUEEE! Wish me luck! Will try to go after work! You are da bomb!


  Ekk Let me know! What time do you get off? I maybe able to stop by again if I get off at 5:30!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ekk Let me know! What time do you get off? I maybe able to stop by again if I get off at 5:30!


 Ugh can't get out any earlier than after 7:30 tonight :-( hopefully there will still be some left! I walked into the 150 Broadway this morning and asked one of the SA's who recognizes me and she said they have the lip products from the collection but not the face or eye yet so maybe in another week or 2 they'll be ready to put out the whole display. I'll check in with her again and let yall know!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> Ugh can't get out any earlier than after 7:30 tonight :-( hopefully there will still be some left! I walked into the 150 Broadway this morning and asked one of the SA's who recognizes me and she said they have the lip products from the collection but not the face or eye yet so maybe in another week or 2 they'll be ready to put out the whole display. I'll check in with her again and let yall know!


  Thanks! Fingers crossed if you get to go in tonight!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Managed to drag myself through the pouring rain by about 7:45 but they were already sold out.  I even tried to ask an SA but she said "We just got it today and it's just one of those things that we sold out of immediately." I'll check with with 150 Broadway again next week and hope they get the full collection!  Thanks again though for the heads up.  Even though i couldn't get there in time, it was nice that the lovely folks of Specktra were trying to get the word out to other hopeless highlighter addicts like me


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I stopped by the NYC store on 34th street and the palettes werent in stock yet. I might be able to stop by the one on 5th ave in the next few days to see.
> 
> *i did however, back up that MUFE palette. The highlighter is stunning!*


 Wow!  Then I need to take a look at that!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> Managed to drag myself through the pouring rain by about 7:45 but they were already sold out.  I even tried to ask an SA but she said "We just got it today and it's just one of those things that we sold out of immediately." I'll check with with 150 Broadway again next week and hope they get the full collection!  Thanks again though for the heads up.  Even though i couldn't get there in time, it was nice that the lovely folks of Specktra were trying to get the word out to other hopeless highlighter addicts like me


  Already?!? Geez that store was packed. Ok next time I'm in store I'll post about something like this and try to pick up extra products!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!  Then I need to take a look at that!  Thanks!!!


  It's stunning! I'm working on a contour/highlight package for here so I should have a video up soon. Maybe I'll snap some up close pics for just in here before MUFE sells out!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's stunning! I'm working on a contour/highlight package for here so I should have a video up soon. Maybe I'll snap some up close pics for just in here before MUFE sells out!


Do you think it will sell out @Candycoatedclos? I am wearing it today and LOVE it!!!! Very intense rich gold like color.

  I think MUFE will also be at IMATS so I may hold off on buying another one because everything will be discounted there


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Do you think it will sell out @Candycoatedclos? I am wearing it today and LOVE it!!!! Very intense rich gold like color.
> 
> I think MUFE will also be at IMATS so I may hold off on buying another one because everything will be discounted there


  I hope not! You should definitely get a back up! Hopefully they'll hear our please and make a palette with just that!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 17, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Already?!? Geez that store was packed. Ok next time I'm in store I'll post about something like this and try to pick up extra products!


  So I popped into the 150 Broadway this morning and sure enough there was the Courreges display with everything there EXCEPT the dang powder highlighter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I asked an SA I hadn't met before to look if they had any others and she apologized after going through the drawers and finding none of course, explaining that it was Limited Edition and probably wouldn't restock.

  So that's it.  I'm done Estee Lauder! I play enough Hide and Seek games with your company MAC, and I expect it from them at this point but I'm done chasing this illuminator down.  I went and did what any good highlighter addict would do and used my Sephora Flash Shipping to get my paws on the Becca Copper and the MUFE Contouring Duo's.  I had been unsure about getting them since I had planned on getting the Courreges but goodness not if it means more MAC style hunting.  The Becca Copper and the MUFE duo's are STUNNING and exactly what I want from a highlighter. 

  *deep breaths* I'm channelling my inner Elsa and just Letting It Go.  Even if it comes out later at a leisurely pace in large quantities at all the Estee Lauder counters, I just couldn't care less anymore.  Good luck to those of you still on the hunt! If I do see it available I will definitely let my fellow highlighter addicts know!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 17, 2015)

Did anyone who placed a pre-order for the tentative March 12 ship date have their package mailed out yet? I received the standard EL letter about how if the order is not shipped within a month, then it is cancelled.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 18, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> So I popped into the 150 Broadway this morning and sure enough there was the Courreges display with everything there EXCEPT the dang powder highlighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ack! If I see any in the other stores I'll pick itup for you? I can't believe it flew off of the shelves that fast!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 18, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ack! If I see any in the other stores I'll pick itup for you? I can't believe it flew off of the shelves that fast!


  You are an angel! Really I am still floored by the kindness and feeling of family here at Specktra despite the occasional bad apple.  I think I have made my peace with this thing and moved on from it so please don't go to any trouble or effort to get one just for me! Hehe 3 trips around Manhattan was enough to turn me off of this particular item! I will definitely be over in the Highlighter addict board plotting the next hunt!!  Thank you so much though for your thoughtful updates and kind offer!!   Dalshandra


----------



## pbpink (Mar 18, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> So I popped into the 150 Broadway this morning and sure enough there was the Courreges display with everything there EXCEPT the dang powder highlighter.    I asked an SA I hadn't met before to look if they had any others and she apologized after going through the drawers and finding none of course, explaining that it was Limited Edition and probably wouldn't restock.  So that's it.  I'm done Estee Lauder! I play enough Hide and Seek games with your company MAC, and I expect it from them at this point but I'm done chasing this illuminator down.  I went and did what any good highlighter addict would do and used my Sephora Flash Shipping to get my paws on the Becca Copper and the MUFE Contouring Duo's.  I had been unsure about getting them since I had planned on getting the Courreges but goodness not if it means more MAC style hunting.  The Becca Copper and the MUFE duo's are STUNNING and exactly what I want from a highlighter.   *deep breaths* I'm channelling my inner Elsa and just Letting It Go.  Even if it comes out later at a leisurely pace in large quantities at all the Estee Lauder counters, I just couldn't care less anymore.  Good luck to those of you still on the hunt! If I do see it available I will definitely let my fellow highlighter addicts know! :cheer:


  in case you need an additional fix at another point - there is a color called dulce de leche in the Laura Geller Macaroons Set, it is a dupe for the CxEL color not that you care but I just looked and the set is available brand new on eBay for not much - it comes with 9 small size colors, 3 highlights + 3 blush + 3 eyeshadow (I use all as highlights)  one of the other highlights is called honey lavender, I mean no words...  i never even heard of LG before a few months ago but that set is TDF and I went through stash and from what I had that was closest - plus, you can have 8 others to swoon over and you will swoon away! pop in name on YT, there is a really good review there + you can see every color...  also, did you see Laura Mercier LE on sephora? she has a new highlight, I just ordered so I know it's there!! xx  night fellow addict! I need that Becca + Mufe's too! they are stunning!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

pbpink said:


> night fellow addict! I need that Becca + Mufe's too! they are stunning!


  Oh pics of that yessssssssss! The Mufe one is life and that is neccessary!


----------

